# New Case!!!



## sladesurfer (Sep 22, 2006)

I was driving by CompUSA and saw the store's closing down and everything's 50% off. I went in and got my self a cooler master case for $25   What do you guys think of this case???














*ok transfered all the parts. I really like this case*


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 22, 2006)

sladesurfer said:


> I was driving by CompUSA and saw the store's closing down and everything's 50% off. I went in and got my self a cooler master case for $25   What do you guys think of this case???


Methinks you have a nice couch .


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 22, 2006)

looks nice, especially for $25 

shame it doenst have a side window


----------



## ktr (Sep 22, 2006)

i was planing to get that case, but i wanted a window, and those grills dent easly...so i bought a superlanboy


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 23, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Methinks you have a nice couch .



i think thats a bed..


----------



## pt (Sep 23, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> shame it doenst have a side window



you can do one


----------



## Protius (Sep 23, 2006)

very nice, especially at $25


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah u did well


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2006)

What a bargin.  You have a nice setup too.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats a pretty sweet case, espically for $25 bucks.

PVT- I just noticed that you are in Dallas, I have probably seen you in Fry's electronics before.


----------



## ktr (Sep 24, 2006)

JC316 said:


> PVT- I just noticed that you are in Dallas, I have probably seen you in Fry's electronics before.



lol...


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 26, 2006)

Added some bling bling


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2006)

sladesurfer said:


> Added some bling bling



looking better


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 26, 2006)

im not really liking the blue LED so im gonna replace it with white LED and im adding a 120mm blowhole and cutting the front grill of my 80mm fan and replacing it with 92mm fan


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah i reckon red would go nicely with black.

i havent seen white, so once you put em in, post another pic ...i reckon it would look pretty goood too


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 27, 2006)

That blue LED light must be so distracting while gaming, but otherwise *very* suave .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Thats a pretty sweet case, espically for $25 bucks.
> 
> PVT- I just noticed that you are in Dallas, I have probably seen you in Fry's electronics before.



LOL, I have been a Fry's... alot, 

Where do you live?

Edit: PM me.


----------

